

German BND Aided NSA in Spying on Dutch, French and Austrians - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/German-BND-Aided-NSA-in-Spying-on-Dutch-French-and-Austrians

======
a3n
More than being out of control, the spies seem to be _in_ control. They do
what they want, without oversight, and government leaders are "shocked,
shocked" when these things are exposed.

